# Sonokinetic: Noir (A Review)



## ChrisSiuMusic (Jul 10, 2018)

I’m so excited today to review the phrase-based jazz library ‘Noir’ from Sonokinetic. If you’re looking for that extra flourish in your music, don’t think twice about considering this library. Enjoy!


----------



## sostenuto (Jul 11, 2018)

I enjoy this video, having purchased Noir, but not yet explored it seriously. 
My 'bottom line' is that your enthusiasm stirred up mine !  Jazz has been serious fav for decades and Noir is a cool departure for Sonokinetics. 
Your 'A Review' could perhaps have included a bit more of your personal results from digging deeper and showing more of what Noir can do. This in context with your clear comment about Sonokinetics' thorough Noir videos. 

I recall your recent Thread re. video 'length' and vote for this one to have been a bit longer.


----------



## ChrisSiuMusic (Jul 11, 2018)

sostenuto said:


> I enjoy this video, having purchased Noir, but not yet explored it seriously.
> My 'bottom line' is that your enthusiasm stirred up mine !  Jazz has been serious fav for decades and Noir is a cool departure for Sonokinetics.
> Your 'A Review' could perhaps have included a bit more of your personal results from digging deeper and showing more of what Noir can do. This in context with your clear comment about Sonokinetics' thorough Noir videos.
> 
> I recall your recent Thread re. video 'length' and vote for this one to have been a bit longer.


Thanks for your feedback. I'll definitely consider going more in-depth with these libs! I'm so glad I excited you for exploring more of the library


----------



## reutunes (Jul 26, 2018)

Interesting review. Thanks for shouting out my walkthrough videos for Noir. I would suggest that if you're reviewing NI products with "large" interfaces that you get a big enough monitor to show the entire interface. Either that or adjust your screen resolution so that you can include everything the interface shows at the same time.


----------



## ChrisSiuMusic (Jul 26, 2018)

reutunes said:


> Interesting review. Thanks for shouting out my walkthrough videos for Noir. I would suggest that if you're reviewing NI products with "large" interfaces that you get a big enough monitor to show the entire interface. Either that or adjust your screen resolution so that you can include everything the interface shows at the same time.


Thanks Reuben. Do you know if there's a feature where I can adjust the size of the interface so I can see everything at once?


----------



## reutunes (Jul 26, 2018)

ChrisSiuMusic said:


> Thanks Reuben. Do you know if there's a feature where I can adjust the size of the interface so I can see everything at once?


Not that I'm aware of.


----------

